# Cable Crazy



## AirForceChief (Mar 14, 2010)

As you can tell I'm new the HD. I've been living in a cave with my old 34 inch TV for a few years. Well I finally bought a Sharp 52 inch LED set but looking at all the cable options I'm a bit confused. Gold vs silver, all the different categories and certifications..it's enough to make me want to plug the old 34 inch set back in. I also bought a Yamaha RXV665BL Home Theater Receiver so need to purchase a sub woffer cable too. About the only thing I'm sure of the length of cable 12 feet for the HDMI cable and 10 feet for the sub woofer. Oh yea at a good price would be nice. I stopped by Best Buy and was nearly brought to tears at their prices.

A little help please.

Thom


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can go here www.monoprice.com and get any cable you need at great prices. Don't let them tell you that you need anything more then what you can get there.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^^What TC said^^^^​
Buy a cheap cable. :T


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

+1 Agreed!
Unless you're running through a wall/ceiling. Then you really do want CL2/CL3 rated, but only for code purposes, has nothing to do with signal transmission characteristics.


----------



## AirForceChief (Mar 14, 2010)

What type of cable do I need to connect my BlueRay player to the receiver?


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Generally hdmi is fine. If you have an older receiver then optical audio cable needed


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, go cheap. I've bough from Parts Express and Monoprice -- their budget stuff is better than the $50 to $100 stuff in the stores.

For 12', go with the cheaper versions (usually there are thicker gauge wire ones available, but that only matters for very long runs).

Good luck, and welcome to the Shack.


----------



## AirForceChief (Mar 14, 2010)

I ended up buying all my cables from MonoPrice. Thanks for all the help. It was very useful.

Thom


----------

